# Stavely Rebel tube amp out of Rexdale Ontario



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Anybody ever heard of these?
Hand wired head, probably late 60s.
A friend picked it up on eBay a while ago and its DOA. Can't find any info on it anywhere.

It's got the biggest iron I've ever seen and super weird tube complement: two 6eu7 into two 2e26 with a 5as4 rectifier. 

Looks like somebody was inside it sometime in the last 10-20 years.

I'll post some pics later. It's quite the machine.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sounds like a project.


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Sounds like a project.


You can say that again...

























?


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

OT!
















PT


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Output








variable bias? I haven't traced it out yet.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

That's a fascinating amp, and a fascinating Hammond transformer. It does appear to be from the 115 volt period. I wonder when did power change from 110 volts in Canada?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Interesting choice of output tube...

2E26
This little tube is an example of the care in craftsmanship employed in vintage valves. It's a small power tetrode capable of operating well into the VHF region, and was a staple in early VHF FM tranceivers. 

Let us know if you get it up an running...


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, I'm fishing -- anybody ever heard of these?


----------



## locadel (Aug 31, 2009)

*Stavely Rebel Amp*

I use to own one back in 1966. A fellow by the name of Bob Beckley use to make them in his basement. He lived in Rexdale on Stavely Cres. He built all the amps for my band. Not the best, but for us at the time they were ok.


----------



## Ludwigdrummer (Sep 9, 2019)

I’ve been looking for quite some time for any info on the Stavely Rebel. Just came across this old thread. Mr. Beckly outfitted our band as well in 1966 with 2 guitar amps, 1 bass amp and 2PA speakers. I remember his basement shop too on Stavely Cr. Those pictures you posted bring back memories of the amp but somehow I thought they used 6L6 outputs.


----------



## TomDanMac (Nov 11, 2020)

Ludwigdrummer said:


> I’ve been looking for quite some time for any info on the Stavely Rebel. Just came across this old thread. Mr. Beckly outfitted our band as well in 1966 with 2 guitar amps, 1 bass amp and 2PA speakers. I remember his basement shop too on Stavely Cr. Those pictures you posted bring back memories of the amp but somehow I thought they used 6L6 outputs.


I'm in Cape Breton, Nova Scotia, and my Dad wound up owning one somehow in the 70s. When he first got it the amp had KT88 power tubes, but Dad ended up using 6L6 tubes in it later. I was too young and/or unknowledgeable at the time to pay enough attention to remember the hows and whys of the tube swap. The two things that stand out in my mind are the size of the iron, and the sparse circuitry. We had other amps to compare, and Dad was inside them at times, with me "helping".


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

dobsont said:


> OT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that trump's hand for reference?
Tiny transformer


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

.


----------



## CNW (Dec 24, 2020)

dobsont said:


> Anybody ever heard of these?
> Hand wired head, probably late 60s.
> A friend picked it up on eBay a while ago and its DOA. Can't find any info on it anywhere.
> 
> ...


I went to Bob's house in 1970 to buy some cabinet corners and vynil covering for a speaker cabinet
I was making in high school. RCI


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Ask this person: 70’s Stavely Sound RB-30 | Paul's Boutique


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Pretty cool. I live in that neighborhood and walk my dog down that street frequently.


----------

